# Any ice on Burt or mullet



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Fishing trip planned for jan 8/13. House is rented already.1 guy flying in from out west. Another trip pen from Canada. New chains on bayou. Carbs cleaned on sleds.big1 ,any ice. Huge thanks. Cheers


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

there is a skim ice on both lakes on the south ends, mullet still is open in the middle.


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm looking out my window at Mullett right now. There is skim ice out to about 150 yards off shore. After that the lake is open. The skim is even patchy. I have swans swimming in an open area about 25 yards offshore. I'm near long point so this is one of the last areas to freeze. But we were snowmobiling by the south end of the lake yesterday and it was open. That usually freezes first. Obviously nobody out there. Supposed to be cold the next several days though


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Crooked Lake has fishable ice for walking. So does Walloon.


http://youtu.be/ROTXKbjkGsU


----------



## mittenman87 (Dec 27, 2012)

Also headed out to burt 1/6/13 after a couple days fishing in the with my brother up in houghton..hope maple bay has some ice on it by the time we start driving south. Is maple bay the last part or first part of burt to freeze? anyone have any reports?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Call Pat and Gary's in Indian River. They might be able to give you some other info 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

There's about 5 shanties on north end of Black right now. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

mittenman87 said:


> Also headed out to burt 1/6/13 after a couple days fishing in the with my brother up in houghton..hope maple bay has some ice on it by the time we start driving south. Is maple bay the last part or first part of burt to freeze? anyone have any reports?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It is usually one of the first areas to freeze. If the cold weather keeps up you should be ok by then


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

few more cold days and you might be able to fish some of the bays on mullet.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Yep. Going to be in the teens at night all week.


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Drove up to maple bay this afternoon. Was a few people out. No atvs yet

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Heard reports of 3" on Burt now.


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Getting excited to go on this fishing trip. Any new reports on ice? Are house is on the sw side of mullet by the pigeon river. I called 3 bait shops up there. 1 nobody picked up.2 said theres ice on many but not sure of mullet. 3 said no ice or fishing in indian river area? Any ways I got my mini mag shappell jet sled on quad. 45x60.Huge thanks guys.
video of quad with sled,and clam hitch.
http://youtu.be/vjuOOCxPkPk


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Chad1 lives close to Pigeon bay.He might know...I'm Not sure if its fishable yet. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Nobody has been out on pigion bay yet


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Well I stand corrected. First shanty going out off Lynn drive on maple bay


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Pigion bay I mean


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

drove around mullett yesterday. there is one shanty out by topinabee and one by pigeon bay. no other shanties. i checked the ice out front at my place (straight across from aloha) and it's only about an inch thick. i talked to a buddy over on burt and he said there is 5-6 inches over the entire lake. he also said to be careful because they had perfect ice forming conditions so that the ice is like a skating rink. very slick and potentially dangerous for smowmobiles especially. even with studs it's tough on the slides. good luck and be careful.


----------



## mittenman87 (Dec 27, 2012)

Was on burt the last 3 days ..its an ice rink we brought skates set tip ups and got on eyes..stay in the 13/16 fow for perch.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

4 1/2 on scotts bay mullet. Rode quads and sleds. 1 smart guy freaked and left his quad by shore. Same guy flipped his quad trying to get from lake up onto shore. too sweet. 7 inches on maple bay burt. Thuder storms and high heat barely melted ice. Do not do as we do. As a group we are way stupid.

Huge thanks for all the reports guys. 

Gonna try to plan trip around end of jan early feb next year.


----------

